# MTB Killington Sat  7-16



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Heading up to the institution for some radical DHing..Got room if anyones interested..

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and go to Highland in NH or Diablo in NJ. I have only been to Highland, but everyone says none of the ski resorts can touch Highlans / Diablo it for mountain biking. Plus Highland has a kickass rental fleet!

If you end up going to Highland let 2knees know, he is dying to get back there.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like to do that. My bike has been really beat recently, a nice rental day with lift served DH sounds killer.


----------

